# Good French Toast Recipe



## raidencmc (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking for one.  I like the kind at perkins and my kids like the kind in sticks in stores and they are coated in cinnamon crumbles I think.  Maybe one of each recipe and somewhere in the middle would be nice.  Does perkins bake them?


----------



## vagriller (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is the recipe I use.

French Toast II - All Recipes#


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2010)

I do not have a specifik recipe. Main thing is good bread. I love raisin challah, it's not available everywhere i bet, so you need to find something you like.

Eggs, sugar, pinch of ground cinamon. Beat everything well, preheat the frying pan or gridle. Slece the bread, it should be at least twice as thick as regular bread slices. Deep into the mixture, but do not let it seat for a long time, bread will become soggy.

Fry on medium heat on bos sides, till golden brown. I use butter for frying.

Put on the plate, spinkle poweder sugar liberaly, serve with the side of syrp of your choice. Done.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a recipe that looks better than the first one I posted.

Fluffy French Toast - All Recipes#


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my, speaking of the different tastes.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 9, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Oh my, speaking of the different tastes.


 
It's not that much different! Still has the basic elements.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2010)

I make it this way for my grand kids, Use thick slices of french bread about 1-1/2 thick. Make a mix of eggs,really good vanilla at least 2 tea. 2 Tab sugar, atea or more you decide cinnamon, some fresh grated nutmeg.add a little heavy cream whip well, soak bread in mixture,then put in skillet with browned butter cook to set batter, put on your late, you can use syrup, we love to smear with homemaade strawberry freezer jam. Add some sage sausage and chow is on 
kadesma


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2010)

vagriller said:


> It's not that much different! Still has the basic elements.


 
It is not, but I hate soggy taste that they get when you soak them really well. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 9, 2010)

Charlie I make mine sorta like you do....Use raisin challah, or plain sometimes, mix eggs and milk together, bit of salt....add thick slices of challah and make sure it's good and damp, not soggy, but wet. Fry well in butter and serve with real maple syrup, or just a sprinkling of sugar, or your choice of jam, or some fresh fruit and icing sugar.....As long as you enjoy!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2010)

I bet your tastes just like the one my grandma used to make when I was a kid, thank yuo for sharing.


----------



## jet (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's mine: 
French Toast


----------



## licia (Feb 10, 2010)

We don't like the soggy tastes either so I use frozen bread and it doesn't get soggy - stays nice and crisp.


----------



## jet (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never had a problem with soggy French Toast.  If it ends up soggy in the middle, my guess is that you're cooking at too high a temperature.


----------



## mexican mama (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a list of recipes...my favorite is the Cinnamon french toast and the maple syrup french toast

French Toast Recipes - LoveToKnow Recipes


----------

